# Rtf Datei erstellen.



## sign (17. Aug 2011)

Hallo, ich muss für ein Projekt Daten in eine Rtf Datei schreiben. Bei meiner Suche im Netz bin ich auf itext gestossen. Leider find ich den RtfWriter nicht im Packet. Evt. gibts den nicht mehr in der Version 5.1.2 die ich geladen habe.

Kann jeamand sagen wo ich den RtfWriter im Packet itext finde? 
Oder kennt jemand einen andere Möglichkeit mit Java eine Rtf- Datei zu erstellen. 

Danke
lg


----------



## Ariol (17. Aug 2011)

... RDF != RTF


EDIT2:
iText ®: changelogs


> iText 5.0.0 - iText 5.0.6 (December 7, 2009 - February 4, 2011)
> ....
> The toolbox and RTF support have been removed: they are now in a separate project at SourceForge.
> ....




iText RTF library | Download iText RTF library software for free at SourceForge.net


----------



## sign (17. Aug 2011)

Leider bekomm ich es nicht gebacken. Scheinbar ziehen die Klassen in den iText Packeten von Version zu Version wild umher. 
Benütze iText-rtf-2.1.0.jar


```
RtfDocument document = new RtfDocument(); //Leider find ich keine Klasse Document wie in vielen Tutorials beschrieben.
RtfWriter2 rw2 = RtfWriter2.getInstance(document,  new FileOutputStream("testRTFdocument.rtf")); //untenstehender Fehler
```

method getInstance in class com.lowagie.text.rtf.RtfWriter2 cannot be applied to given types;
  required: com.lowagie.text.Document,java.iutputStream
  found: com.lowagie.text.rtf.document.RtfDocument,java.io.FileOutputStream
  reason: actual argument com.lowagie.text.rtf.document.RtfDocument cannot be converted to com.lowagie.text.Document by method invocation conversion


----------



## sign (18. Aug 2011)

Hab die Dr. Arbeit erst mal eingestellt. Und parse mir meine rtf selber. ueh:


----------

